# UCanAccess: Passwortgeschützte DB öffnen



## inflamer (31. Jul 2017)

Moin,

ich bin dabei, eine Routine zu implementieren, die mit einem Passwort geschützte MS Access-Datenbanken öffnen soll. Dazu findet man auf der UCanAccess-Seite eine Anleitung, die leider (bei mir) nicht funktioniert. http://ucanaccess.sourceforge.net/site.html#examples

Man suche auf der Seite nach dem Stichwort "jackcessOpener". Der Code dort enthält u.a. die Zeilen:
_import com.healthmarketscience.jackcess.Database;
import com.healthmarketscience.jackcess.DatabaseBuilder;

In der "jackcess-encrypt-2.1.2.jar", die man sich zusätzlich runterladen muss, gibt es diese beiden Klassen aber gar nicht.

Ist jemand im Bilde, was da aktuell der Stand der Dinge ist und kann mir evtl. weiterhelfen? Danke._


----------



## HarleyDavidson (1. Aug 2017)

Also hier bekommt man die aktuelle Version 2.1.8

https://sourceforge.net/projects/jackcess/

In der Jar (hab eben nachgeschaut) gibt es eine Klasse "com.healthmarketscience.jackcess.Database"

Und hier noch die Projektseite:

http://jackcess.sourceforge.net/


----------



## inflamer (3. Aug 2017)

Danke, das war es gewesen!
Hätte schon nicht mit einer Antwort auf so eine spezifische Frage gerechnet, ehrlich gesagt.


----------

